# Hog Fest in Historic Edenton, results



## Bill The Grill Guy (May 2, 2010)

Congrats to Charlie Welch (Screamin Nite hog BBQ)

Grand Champion: Smoke This 
Reserve Champion: Chix, Swine & Bovine Bbq

Overall:
1 Smoke This 
2 Chix, Swine & Bovine Bbq
3 Screamin Nite Hog BBQ
4 Prime Barbecue 
5 Iron Pig BBQ
6 Checkered Pig 
7 Big Mo from Aho
8 Up N’Smoke
9 Serial Griller
10 Old Dominion Smokehouse 
11 Hambones by the Fire 
12 4:20 Q 
13 Black Cat BBQ
14 Tarheel Smokers II
15 Texas Ribs
16 Two Guys and Their Grill
17 Po’ Boyz BBQ Team 
18 The Soundside Smokers
19 Big Al’s BBQ & Catering
20 Lazy Ass BBQ Crew
21 Gooney Creek BBQ
22 J & M Bar B Que
23 DPQ 
24 Reub’s Ribs
25 My Sweet Hog Cookin 
26 Smoke It Crew
27 Two State BBQ
28 Crawdad Creek BBQ
29 Southern Gentlemen BBQ
30 Nephews BBQ
31 Chippity Chop Chop
32 Shoe String BBQ
33 Big J’ Bar-B-Q
34 Island Time Grillin’
35 Hot-Diggity-Hawg 
36 Happy Pigs 
37 Big Daddy’s Sweet meat


Chicken:
1 Smoke This 
2 Screamin Nite Hog BBQ
3 Texas Ribs
4 Big Mo from Aho
5 Tarheel Smokers II
6 4:20 Q 
7 Checkered Pig 
8 Smoke It Crew
9 Iron Pig BBQ
10 Big Al’s BBQ & Catering
11 Reub’s Ribs
12 Two Guys and Their Grill
13 Chix, Swine & Bovine Bbq
14 Up N’Smoke
15 Old Dominion Smokehouse 
16 Lazy Ass BBQ Crew
17 Po’ Boyz BBQ Team 
18 Hambones by the Fire 
19 DPQ 
20 Island Time Grillin’
21 Black Cat BBQ
22 Southern Gentlemen BBQ
23 Prime Barbecue 
24 Gooney Creek BBQ
25 Two State BBQ
26 Hot-Diggity-Hawg 
27 The Soundside Smokers
28 My Sweet Hog Cookin 
29 Crawdad Creek BBQ
30 Serial Griller
31 Chippity Chop Chop
32 Shoe String BBQ
33 J & M Bar B Que
34 Big J’ Bar-B-Q
35 Nephews BBQ
36 Happy Pigs 


Ribs:
1 Hambones by the Fire 
2 Chix, Swine & Bovine Bbq
3 Prime Barbecue 
4 Smoke This 
5 Big Mo from Aho
6 Screamin Nite Hog BBQ
7 Texas Ribs
8 Checkered Pig 
9 Black Cat BBQ
10 Old Dominion Smokehouse 
11 Two Guys and Their Grill
12 My Sweet Hog Cookin 
13 Serial Griller
14 The Soundside Smokers
15 4:20 Q 
16 Nephews BBQ
17 Up N’Smoke
18 Shoe String BBQ
19 Chippity Chop Chop
20 Happy Pigs 
21 Gooney Creek BBQ
22 Big Al’s BBQ & Catering
23 Iron Pig BBQ
24 Tarheel Smokers II
25 Po’ Boyz BBQ Team 
26 J & M Bar B Que
27 Lazy Ass BBQ Crew
28 DPQ 
29 Two State BBQ
30 Hot-Diggity-Hawg 
31 Crawdad Creek BBQ
32 Smoke It Crew
33 Southern Gentlemen BBQ
34 Reub’s Ribs
35 Big J’ Bar-B-Q
36 Island Time Grillin’


Pork:
1 Smoke This 
2 Serial Griller
3 Iron Pig BBQ
4 Po’ Boyz BBQ Team 
5 Black Cat BBQ
6 Big Mo from Aho
7 Screamin Nite Hog BBQ
8 Lazy Ass BBQ Crew
9 Gooney Creek BBQ
10 Prime Barbecue 
11 Chix, Swine & Bovine Bbq
12 Reub’s Ribs
13 Tarheel Smokers II
14 Two Guys and Their Grill
15 Texas Ribs
16 Up N’Smoke
17 The Soundside Smokers
18 Big Al’s BBQ & Catering
19 Happy Pigs 
20 Two State BBQ
21 Smoke It Crew
22 Crawdad Creek BBQ
23 Checkered Pig 
24 Old Dominion Smokehouse 
25 J & M Bar B Que
26 4:20 Q 
27 My Sweet Hog Cookin 
28 DPQ 
29 Southern Gentlemen BBQ
30 Nephews BBQ
31 Hambones by the Fire 
32 Big J’ Bar-B-Q
33 Island Time Grillin’
34 Chippity Chop Chop
35 Shoe String BBQ
36 Hot-Diggity-Hawg 


Brisket:
1 Smoke This 
2 Prime Barbecue 
3 Old Dominion Smokehouse 
4 Up N’Smoke
5 Checkered Pig 
6 Chix, Swine & Bovine Bbq
7 4:20 Q 
8 Screamin Nite Hog BBQ
9 Serial Griller
10 J & M Bar B Que
11 Tarheel Smokers II
12 Iron Pig BBQ
13 Hambones by the Fire 
14 Black Cat BBQ
15 Lazy Ass BBQ Crew
16 Big J’ Bar-B-Q
17 The Soundside Smokers
18 DPQ 
19 Crawdad Creek BBQ
20 Po’ Boyz BBQ Team 
21 Nephews BBQ
22 Southern Gentlemen BBQ
23 Two Guys and Their Grill
24 Gooney Creek BBQ
25 Two State BBQ
26 Hot-Diggity-Hawg 
27 Big Mo from Aho
28 Texas Ribs
29 Big Al’s BBQ & Catering
30 My Sweet Hog Cookin 
31 Reub’s Ribs
32 Shoe String BBQ
33 Big Daddy’s Sweet meat
34 Smoke It Crew
35 Island Time Grillin’
36 Chippity Chop Chop
37 Happy Pigs


----------



## bigwheel (May 2, 2010)

Thanks for the results. Congrats to them who won placed or showed. Didnt see any which immediately jump to mind as having spent any quality time in the midst thereof. 

bighweel


----------



## Finney (May 3, 2010)

Bill The Grill Guy said:
			
		

> *Congrats to Charlie Welch (Screamin Nite hog BBQ)*
> 
> Grand Champion: Smoke This
> Reserve Champion: Chix, Swine & Bovine Bbq
> ...




What am I?!?!?!  Chopped liver?!?!?!  :? 
Just kidding with you Bill.    I know you and Charlie have a special bond.

"Smoke This" really killed the rest of the field!  3 of 4 , 1st places!  :supz:


----------



## Captain Morgan (May 4, 2010)

and congrats to Finney as well


----------



## Griff (May 4, 2010)

Excellent results Finney.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (May 5, 2010)

Sorry Finney.  My bad..  WAY TO GO FINNEY.


----------

